# Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf



## C33040 (3. Juli 2016)

*Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe bei meiner neuen Wasserkühlung das Problem, dass sich scheinbar noch sehr viel Luft in den Radiatoren befindet. Jedenfalls kann man im AGB wie kaum mehr als ein kleines Rinnsal hineinfließt.
Das Case habe ich bereits Stundenlang um 90° gedreht, geschüttelt dass sich die Balken biegen, jedoch hört man immer noch das Geplätscher von Wasser in den Radiatoren, das sich nicht wirklich löst. Anschlüsse sind alle dicht. 
Ich musste allerdings relativ viele Winkel benutzen, anders war es leider aufgrund der Case- Größe nicht möglich. 
Oder ist vielleicht die Anzahl der Radiatoren zu viel? 
Weiß mir leider nicht mehr wirklich zu helfen.
Als Radiatoren habe ich:
Nexxos ST30 240 und 280mm
1x XSPC 240v3 und den Nexxos ST45 240mm
Die Pumpe ist eine Laing DDC complete Edition.
CPU Kühlerhobya UC-2 LT
GPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja noch einen Rat für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Pumpe und ABG an den höchsten Punkt packen, Luft wandert ja bekanntlich nach oben nach oben. Oder die Luft mit ner Vakuumpumpe rausziehen 

Genug Wasser ist im AGB ? Pumpe auf höchste Leistung gestellt ?


----------



## Ryle (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Bei so vielen Radiatoren und deren Einbaulagen ist es natürlich schwierig, weil die Luft von einem in den anderen wandert je nach Kreislauf auch direkt wieder angesaugt wird. Helfen tut meistens den AGB voll zu machen und das Case dann in jede Lage einmal komplett zu kippen. Dann hört man meist wie sich eine Blase füllt und wo anders hin wandert. Dann kippt man es in die nächste Richtung oder stellt es hin und schüttelt ne Weile. In deinem Fall ist das natürlich ziemlich aufwendig. Aber statt den vielen Radiatoren hätte ich einfach nen Mora oder was vergleichbares genutzt.


----------



## SpatteL (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Wie ist denn die Reihenfolge der Komponenten? Kann man auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen, da man die Pumpe nicht sieht, und auf der Skizze ist auch keine Flussrichtung angegeben.

Wenn man annehmen kann, das du Ein- und Ausgang am CPU-Kühler beachtet hast, sind die Radis außen natürlich schlecht zu befüllen.
Luft steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben, du drückst da aber das Wasser von oben rein, besser wäre es da zuerst in den unteren Radi zu gehen.


----------



## C33040 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Eingang CPU Kühler habe ich tatsächlich vertauscht. Macht das so einen riesigen Unterschied für den Durchfluss?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AGB sitzt direkt auf der Pumpe im hinteren Bereich hinter dem Radiator


----------



## w00tification (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Hast du mal probiert, die Schläuche zu pumpen? Also, Pumpe an und laufen lassen auf voller Leistung und dann unterschiedliche Schläuche immer wieder mal kurz zusammendrücken, damit ein höherer Wasserdruck durchgeht. Das reicht meistens um die letzen Bläschen aus dem System zu kriegen. Undicht dürfte dabei nichts werden.


----------



## C33040 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Ja, habe ich auch schon probiert. Bringt nur nicht viel. Selbst nach mehreren Stunden schütteln und drehen hört man immer noch die Flüssigkeit in den Radiatoren.  Würde es etwas bewirken einen der Radiatoren auf der Seite zu entfernen? Oder sollte ich komplett auf einen MORA oder ähnliches umsteigen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Kannst du die Radiatoren ausbauen, also nicht vom Kreislauf trennen sondern nur vom Gehäuse und dann die einzeln drehen?  

Um 90 Grad drehen in allen Lagen hast ja versucht aber hast du das in der Lage auch schon paar Stunden laufen  lassen?


----------



## C33040 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Beide Radiatoren sind so eng miteinander verschlaucht, dass ein einzelnes drehen nicht wirklich möglich ist. Habe es jeweils für fast 1 Stunde liegen lassen. Soll ich es längere Zeit gedreht liegen lassen?


----------



## Skaugen (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Ist es möglich, den AGB bis oben hin mit Wasser zu füllen und das Gehäuse (während die Pumpe läuft) komplett zu drehen?
Nicht ruckartig, sondern schön langsam, damit die Luft mal einen anderen Weg nimmt und (hoffentlich) im AGB landet.


Den AGB deswegen randvoll machen, damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht wenns um 180° gedreht ist.

Das Problem bei dir ist ja, dass die Luft wegen der vielen Radiatoren ein paar Schleifen drehen muss. Also musst du abschätzen wo sich die Luftbläschen befinden und das Gehäuse entsprechend drehen damit die Luft weiter "aufsteigen" kann.
Nur Achtung: Nicht das die Pumpe die frisch entnommene Luft direkt weiterbefördert... (wenn das Gehäuse noch auf dem Kopf steht...)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Dumme Frage aber kann ja sein: Die Pumpe läuft? Durchfluss da?
Nicht das sich der Stecker ausversehen gelöst hat während du das Gehäuse gedreht hast.

Du hast oben geschrieben das du In & Out beim CPU Kühler vertauscht hast. Die Frage ist noch offen. Ob das ein riesen Unterschied macht im Durchfluss kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ändere es doch wirklich mal und stell es richtig. 
Immerhin ist es nicht zu 100% korrekt und bevor du weiter erfolglos versuchst "der Gerät" zu entlüften, solltest du den Fehler verbessern.


----------



## C33040 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Habe jetzt 2 der Radiatoren aus dem Kreislauf genommen. Pumpe läuft, Durchfluss ist nicht da. Es sammeln sich jetzt riesige Blasen in den Schläuchen, die sich nicht wirklich nach vorne, heißt zum AGB bewegen wollen. Wenn ich das Case schüttle wandern diese wieder zurück aber werden vom Wasser nicht weitergetragen. AGB mache ich natürlich jedes mal wieder voll sobald Luft entweicht. Ich habe sowohl beim Auslass als auch beim Einlass der Pumpe zwei Winkel verbaut. Der Auslass drückt das Wasser nach oben in den Top-Radiator. Von dort fließt das Wasser dann weiter nach unten wieder zurück.

Edit: Habe jetzt den Einlass und Auslass getauscht. Heißt das Wasser fließt erst durch den ersten Radiator, dann durch die Komponenten und dann in den oberen zurück nach unten zur Pumpe. Wüsste auch nicht wie ich es anders machen sollte. Habe jetzt alle sichtbaren blasen zwar wegbekommen, Durchfluss ist aber dennoch nicht da. Pumpe läuft natürlich und AGB ist voll. Habe auch alles jeweils für längere Zeit um 90° gedreht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich benutze übrigens das Thermaltake C1000 als Kühlmittel. Könnte es sein, dass das zu dickflüssig ist?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Fördert die pumpe auch wasser? Hört sich nämlich nicht danach an.


----------



## C33040 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Sie läuft auf jeden Fall. Anders hätte ich das Wasser ja auch nicht ins System bekommen.


----------



## 00Roeder (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Kann es sein, dass die Pumpe irgendwo Luft zieht? oder, dass sich Luft in der Pumpe angesammelt hat? Steht die Pumpe zu jedem Zeitpunkt komplett unter Wasser? Hat sie genug Spannung? Schon mal den Durchfluss der Pumpe in der Badewanne getestet?( Also einfach ABG und Pumpe nehmen und in der Wanne mal schauen ob sie das Wasser ordentlich befördert)


----------



## freezy94 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Die Pumpe ist zu 100% absolut dicht? Ich hatte mal ein Bay-Reservoir inkl. Pumpe und dort ist das Plexi an einer Naht nicht dicht gewesen und ich habe dadurch 0 Durchfluss bekommen.
Pumpe richtig angeschlossen? Beim Kollegen ist es mal passiert, dass er die Pumpe verkehrt angeschlossen hat... Wasser war im System, jedoch ohne Durchfluss...


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Wo befindet sich den der AGB? Oder hab ich den auf den Bildern übersehen?


----------



## 00Roeder (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wo befindet sich den der AGB? Oder hab ich den auf den Bildern übersehen?


Der befindet sich versteckt hinter dem Front-Radi und der Graka, irgendwo dort im Kabelsalat


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Lass die Pumpe auf 12V und auf 7V im wechsel (mit Adapter der bei lieget 5,7,12V) laufen. Das habe ich ebenfalls so gemacht. Wenn du ein paar mal den 12 V Adapter dran hattest brauchst du nachher nur noch den 7V und deine Luft ist weg. Was auch hilft ist den AGB offen zu lassen oben am Einfüllstutzen.


----------



## C33040 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Der AGB sitzt direkt auf der Pumpe auf. Ist ein Alphacool Eisdecke AGB. Dieser sitzt fest, es tritt also kein Wasser aus. Pumpe habe ich auch richtig angeschlossen und auch bevor ich alles eingebaut habe entsprechend getestet ob diese überhaupt funktioniert und pumpt. Ich lasse die Pumpe über den Molex stecker laufen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das den 12V entspricht.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal alles ausbauen reinigen und überprüfen.
 Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## w00tification (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*



C33040 schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Pumpe über den Molex stecker laufen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das den 12V entspricht.


Man beachte gelb auf schwarz = 12V. rot auf schwarz = 5V. gelb auf rot = 7V  Auf Polung ist zu achten


----------



## C33040 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Mit dem Wechsel der Kühlflüssigkeit und nach dem Reinigen der Komponenten scheint jetzt alles in Ordnung zu sein. Keine größeren Blasen mehr und auch entsprechende Temperaturen. 
Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben.


----------



## w00tification (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü. Bekomme Luft nicht aus dem Kreislauf*

Was war denn so in der alten Flüssigkeit nach dem Ablassen zu sehen? Irgendwelche Ablagerungen oder Sandbildung?


----------

